# broadheads??



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Need to make a decision on broadhesds for my new xbow. Thinking about going with Rage, but not sure if to go with the 2 blade version or 3 blade. Looking for advice on number of blades and other manufacturers that are better than the Rage, if any. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've been using the Spitfire 3 blade mechanicals, 100 grain, for years and have never had a deer go more than 60 yards with them. I love them!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Mechanicals are great out of xbows. If you go with the Rage I would stick with the 2 blade. Spitfires are good too. You may want to look at the Shwacker's too. Did have a promotion on them in the Hank Parker website. I believe it was 2pks(6 heads) for $34.95


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes, rage now makes a 125 gr just for crossbows, shorter blades and they only come in 2 blades. IMO the 3 blades rage are junk, but the 2 blades rock!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I shoot Muzzy. Great broadhead. Rage for crossbows look awesome too. Looks like the deer gets hit with an axe!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Just bought my son rage crossbow 125 for his b-day (2 blade), shoots great w/practice head. Not sure of the difference between reg. and crossbow heads (other than cutting dia. and price)? A lot of great reviews so we'll find out.

My father-in-law loves spitfires.

We used to shoot crimson talons black mamba's, but they didn't deploy very well. Unfortunately!

I too shoot muzzy's from my compound. Bad to the bone!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I used rage 2-Blades and love them, never had any issues. Some people say mechanicals are a bad idea but shoot one and see what kind of damage they can do. Looks like a murder scene when you walk up to your deer.

I think some skeptics need to be more concerned with shot placement and not just assume a rage anywhere will kill a deer. No matter what you are shooting its all about placement, but a 2" cutting diameter will increase your chances. I've never seen a deer run further than 60 yards when hit with a rage.

I also like the fact that they fly just like field points so there is no need to change your sights.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

I've shot 100 gr. 2 blade rage for several years now from my Quad 400 crossbow with no problems. I don't know why they need to make special ones for crossbows now. Every deer I've shot had complete pass through ,some cutting through 2 rib bones going in and coming out. Never had to trail one over 75 yards.


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

I have used nothing but spitfire broadheads for years now and only lost 2 deer. One was a shoulder hit, left tons of blood but eventually lost the trail. The other one was somewhat gutshot and I lost it in extremely heavy cover. Most deer drop in 60 yards or less.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out the G5 heads. They are basically indestructible and open consistently. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Timjim said:


> I don't know why they need to make special ones for crossbows now.


I believe they supposedly have stronger retention clips to withstand the initial shock of a crossbow..... take it for what it's worth i guess.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Love my Spitfires.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I do not like mechanical's

I have used 125 thunderheads for ever. *I have never lost a deer. *

But I am going to use NAP Bloodrunners this year. They are mechanical's but not.

Check them out

I lied I hit one in the shoulder with a different kind of broad head. The deer live I seen it months later with a limp... I is all on placement..


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

A lot of good broadheads out today. I have used Slick Trick 100 Mags for a few years now and love them. They are fixed blade, but fly with your field points. Open up big holes with 4 blades. A little cheaper than other heads out there as well.

Red Head (Bass Pro) has a mechanical that gets a ton of good reviews on Archerytalk. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...001_10206975?hvarTarget=search&cmCat=10017452

You will find that there will always be fans and enemies of almost everything. You have guys who swear by Rage and guys who say they will never shoot them again. I stay away from them because of price, but if I could find some in the $25 range like my STs, then I would give them a whirl.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Muzzy 3 and 4 blades at 125gr. (x-bow) Only problem I have is finding the 4blades in 125gr !!!! No problems finding game after the shot --


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use 125 grain spitfire pro with carbon arrows out of my wildcat c5 xbow.big wound channels and never lost a deer cause they dont go far.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Rage 100gr 2 blade for me. Struggled for years trying to find a bh that had similar flight to my field tips. Finially found it and the results are just redicilus when you put the heat on the deer. In my experience the blood trail and drop time is better than anything i have used in the past.
Works great with my set up but everyone seems to have differant results. Priced on the high side, i think there trying to kill the working man. If my wife only new whats this stuff cost!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

muzzy 3 blade 125s. i love em.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

spitfire 100gr on my xbow and compound.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

The Rage 2 blade is the most popular head I myself didnt like them. Depending on the speed of your xbow you may need to pickup the high speed broadheads, I myself love the grim reaper high speed 3 blade I have shot three deer 15-30 yards and pass through every time.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Spitfire and spitfire max are the only ones I use. They have never failed me , huge entry and exit they deer never go far. My biggest one went about 40 yrds. I will never switch.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I've used the Rage 2 and 3 blade mechanicals on my crossbow. I never noticed any real difference in flight, but the damage the 3 blade did was way more than the 2....Way over kill. I stick with the two blades now because there's much less damage to tissue and meat, but still puts animals down quick. Also, the blood trails from the two blades seems smoother to follow if you have to, where as the 3 blade sometimes are choppy because of the raggedness of the cut.


----------



## kingofpercha (Mar 26, 2010)

tracked a doe for 250+ yards today that my buddy hit about 10 inches behind the shoulder, I know because the deer ran right by my tree. He was using a rage 2-blade and didn't get a pass through at 10 yards...and this also happened to him last year. we did not find either deer { i have heard way too many horror stories about these heads}. However, the doe I shot this morning with my spitfire xp ran 20-30 yards and crashed


I would also say that the bloodrunners are junk

I used to shoot G5 montec for about 5 years, a very durable broadhead but no blood trails

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR BROADHEADS IS....that a double lung or heart shot with a field point will kill a deer but a gut shot with anything will not


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Wildman. I have always used Thunderheads 100g and they work great. Mechanicals give you room for error ( my opinion only) Why ? Well my way of thinking is.....You go out hunting, you already have the following up against you....scent,wind,movement,and anything else you may come across to get that big buck and then on top all the things we as hunters have to over come....you want to throw a piece of equipment thats "mechanical"? What if they dont open due to a mechanical error or maybe freezing rain? I dont want that worry or will I have that worry. Another thing......a mechanical broadhead coming out of a crossbow and even your new compounds with them shooting 310fps plus makes your chances of the mechanical broadhead opening up during flight,causing flight pattern to change the arrow flight to be off. This is me and my own opinion and Im not saying Im right but with all these thing that "could" happen....well I dont want them or need them. With whatever you choose...good luck and be safe. Chad


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I always used and will use Thunderheads. I was using 125's but now I'm using 100's. It brought down my 178 3/8" buck last year. It dropped in under 30 yards. :! Pic's in my profile.


----------



## kingofpercha (Mar 26, 2010)

I have shot mechanicals(spitfire) the last 2 years out of a matthews monster (360+FPS ibo) and have not had any issues of them opening in flight or not getting penentration. However. I bough the bow off a friend who was shooting 2-blade rages and had them open in flight on 2 seperate deer, one being a 164 inch 8 pointer we found dead while shed hunting with half the arrow still in it. The funny thing was it was on a different piece of property 2-3 miles away


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I tried spitfires(Crossbow) liked them..Then I switched to a compound bow and used Thunderheads worked great,tracking was a breeze. I like to tinker so I tried the Montec cs, did not like them, back to thunderheads for life probably(LOL). They have been around along time and for good reason .They work. Price is good too. I agree w/chad
I don't need anymore "what if's". I make my own just fine. GL to all this season


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I stick with what I know works... Muzzy fixed 4-blade.










Took this guy down opening day.... Barnett Wildcat Xtreme, aluminum Easton 2216 bolt, Muzzy Mx4 100gr broadhead, 50 yds, straight thru the heart. Dropped 70 yds from where I shot him. 225-250lbs buck. Broadhead is undamaged.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Grim reapers best on the market shot 2 this weekend and they didnt go 30 yrds been using them for 5 years and always have pas thus


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Said it before; I'll say it again... n-o-t-h-i-n-g has the bone splitting, penetrating, straight flying ability of Muzzy. There is a reason they've been on the market with practically the same design for so many years.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I like the two blade Rages. They have done well for me. You have to put them in the sweet spot and the deer go down.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have used 100gr thunderheads for years.
Fly good, and great penetration.


Had a pack of Rage when they first came out and
gave them away and stayed with t-heads.
If I ever use the Rage it would be 2-blade.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thunderhead 125, nothin else for for close to 20 years.always get a pass through never had a prodlem.Always get a big hole,two years ago shot a sm 8 point,could see the blood spurting as he tried to run.Shot my life time buck,187 3/8 ,25yds,punched right through arrow still went another 10yds.Pics in profile.


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been bow hunting for over 20 years, and my dad for over 50. We are fixed blade all the way(wasps, thunderhead, now muzzy). I have seen too many people lose deer with expandable broadheads. No matter what you shoot, make sure the shot is good. I think a lot of people who don't understand bow hunting try to take impossible shots or shots at bad angles. They see "2.5 inch cutting diameter" and think "wow, I can shot a deer anywhere". My dad and I just don't like relying on something mechanical, that's why we stick with fixed blade.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

DCopas said:


> I have been bow hunting for over 20 years, and my dad for over 50. We are fixed blade all the way(wasps, thunderhead, now muzzy). I have seen too many people lose deer with expandable broadheads. No matter what you shoot, make sure the shot is good. I think a lot of people who don't understand bow hunting try to take impossible shots or shots at bad angles. They see "2.5 inch cutting diameter" and think "wow, I can shot a deer anywhere". My dad and I just don't like relying on something mechanical, that's why we stick with fixed blade.


I totally agree... being a professional marksman, nothing replaces a well placed shot.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I shoot thunderhead 100's out of my excalibur x-bow at about 320fps. Shoot great, never had a problem taking deer, bone or no bone.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

3 blade 125g thunderheads put the major wackin on all of my bow kills. No recovery beyond 40yrs. Many put down right where they stood. I practice relentlessly and I credit much of my success on shot placement. I set up my gear for impact. I'm all for impact and these thunderheads help do just that each and every time guaranteed.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Wildlife,nice buck,what part of the country did you get him?
Another nice thunderhead 125 buck.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Go with grimreapers, awsome broad heads, nevaer had a deer go over 40yds and always leave a real good blood trail, 2inch cutting dia 3 blade expandable alot better than rage


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Stampede said:


> Wildlife,nice buck,what part of the country did you get him?
> Another nice thunderhead 125 buck.


Northern Pickaway County Ohio 2010. Already have taken 2 does thus far this season. My first kill fell 10' from the point of impact and the other crashed 20yrds from where I shot her. One was a lung/heart shot @ 25yrds and the other was a liver shot @ 35yrds; both through and through as always. I'm pretty satisfied with my broadheads. Never tried mechanicals. Never felt the need to change. Thanks for the comment on the buck.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rocket meat seekers are good working broadheads


----------

